# Raptors @ Wizards, Mar. 30th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #72, 30 March 2007
Toronto Raptors [39-32] @ Washington Wizards [38-32]
7:00 PM EST, Raptors NBATV, Fan590.com
Verizon Center, Washington, DC*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0665.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0440.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0350.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0645.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0182.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0430.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-wizards-775x50.gif">

*
No definite timetable has been slated for the return of reigning NBA champion 
Dwyane Wade, but he is back working out with the Heat and that is bad news for 
any playoff-aspiring team in the Eastern Conference. The Heat are currently 
embroiled in a battle for first place in the Southeastern Division with the 
Washington Wizards, which right now is the difference between fourth and sixth
place overall in the East. The Toronto Raptors, who visit the Verizon Center 
Friday night, are third, and should they maintain that seeding would face the
loser of this Southeastern battle (as of now). The Raptors are coming off a 
feel-good home win over the Heat, a loss that, coupled with a win by Agent 0
and the Wizards, leapfrogged the Wizards into fourth place and dropped the 
Heat to sixth. A Wizards loss tonight and a win by the Heat in Minnesota would
flip the two teams back again. Are you following all of this? The Raptors will
no doubt hope to defeat the Wizards and pray for a Heat victory, reducing the 
chances that the Raps and Heat face each other in the first round. With only
eleven games left in the season expect to see shades of playoff intensity in
the coming weeks. The game tips at 7PM on Raptors TV and the Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's see the same team the burned the heat come out for tonight's game.

Raps win 97-91.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

shookem said:


> Let's see the same team the burned the heat come out for tonight's game.
> 
> Raps win 97-91.


i wish it was true but i dont see it happening on the road


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ahh, you were down for the Miami game too. It'll be a big game tonight and they boys will show up.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm anxious to see if we can get out of this on-again off-again pattern. i'm not as high on the wizards as most people but i love zero. he can win a game on his own- i just hope it doesn't come tonight. he's fun, though. i look forward to seeing him.

i'm not as worried about miami as most people either. if we face them, we face them- i'm more worried about getting home court in the first round. if it comes versus miami, so be it- they'll be sixth for a reason. watching them on wednesday made it painfully obvious for me: they may be missing one of the league's most valuable players right now, but their intangibles are so lacking that i'd almost _want_ to play them (with or without d-wade). i think leo finally said something i agreed with (although he still thinks the world of miami): it's not healthy for any team (defending champ or not) to play with an on-off switch.

we've been playing with one lately, too, but i don't think it's the same one. i hope it isn't. we'll see what happens tonight. maybe that'll be an indicator.

peace


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Big game tonight for 3 reasons: 1) they stomped us last time we played, so hopefully it's time for payback, 2)the Wizards are a potential first round matchup, it can give us more of a guage to see how we stack up against them, and 3) like Ballocks was talking about, we've been turning it on and off, if we want to do well in the playoffs, we have to bring it every night. So tonight is the supposed "off" night in our recent play, so hopefully Raptors can bring some consistency.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

shookem said:


> Ahh, you were down for the Miami game too. It'll be a big game tonight and they boys will show up.


exactly when i expect them to suck they win, when i think they'll win they suck


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

playoff preview?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

Pick your poison basically.. the Wizards?! or the Heat?! right now im leaning towards the Heat..
The Wizards is a tough playoff team especially how well Arenas has been playing this season.. and the improved play of Caron can ultimately push this team over the hump.. they've been stuck in the first round, but always gave the other team a handful.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

This game will prove if the Raptors are the real deal. They beat Miami earlier this week and if they can win tonights game it will prove to league that are no pretender or just the winner of the "weak" atlantic division.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

They lose tonight unfortuantely 111-92


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> Pick your poison basically.. the Wizards?! or the Heat?! right now im leaning towards the Heat..
> The Wizards is a tough playoff team especially how well Arenas has been playing this season.. and the improved play of Caron can ultimately push this team over the hump.. they've been stuck in the first round, but always gave the other team a handful.


the cavs and bulls are still just as likely i'd say.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

crimedog said:


> the cavs and bulls are still just as likely i'd say.


i DEFINATELY want no part of the Bulls.. for some reason we just dont match up well with that team; on paper though we looks pretty good against them but not our record :S


----------



## chulo (Jun 29, 2006)

In the playoffs i think we would match up better against the Wizards. Miami will turn it up a notch. Too many vets on that team who know how to get it done. Riley wont let them slack off either. I'm scared of the Bulls, I think they would be representing our conference in the finals. The only thing that could stop them is the Pistons.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Raps 121-120.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Is Bargnani playing tonight? Foxsports.com lists him with one personal foul. Mix up or miracle?


​


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

www.dewsaw.com watch the game for urself and find out


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

^ Lol no, he's not playing.

I like the pace of this game. Very nice assist by Calderon, giving it to Nesterovic to lay it in just before the end of the quarter.

31-26 Raptors.


----------



## mruff (Jan 31, 2007)

:ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: Hey would you like some sushi with that Hibachi. The agent is heating it up like hotsauce on rye. Hope you brought your milk because this man is spicy. Hitting all his shots someone get a gigantic tub of ice and stop this fire now!





This is steve buckhantz reporting live from the Phone Booth.




:ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp: :ttiwwp:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Arenas with a buzzer beating three to end the 3rd Q. Damn, how many buzzer beaters does he have?

EDIT: Hell yeah, he didn't get it off in time.

77-79 Wizards.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

BAM! Dixon for three! He's on fi-yah! He's got 12 pts!

We're tied at 87 baby!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Pop! Onions baby, onions! AP for three!

We're tied at 99 baby!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, Hibachi with a big time three.

It's 102-99 Wizards with :30 seconds left in the ballgame.


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

damn gilbert wit the big 3


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ford with a layup off of the inbound. Timeout Wizards.

102-101 Wizards.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah baby, Stevenson missed a big time free throw! Timeout Raps.

103-101 Wizards with 14.9 seconds left in the 4th Q.


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

stevensen wit the miss free throw


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

beh


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh my lord! Juan Dixon with a big time three!

105-104 Wizards w/ 6.9 seconds left in the game.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh My God! Oh My God! I DON'T BELIEVE WHAT I'VE JUST WITNESSED! HOLY ****!

MORRIS PETERSON! MORRIS PETERSON! MORRIS PETERSON! MORRIS PETERSON!

OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD!


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Omg!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

:lol: @ Michael Ruffin :lol: :lol:


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

WoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooW. That was Mitchell's game plan all night:yay:


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't think I've seen a crazier shot in my life! Mo Pete! Oh my god, I'm still in shock.


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

holy **** mo pete wit the 3


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, I wish I see what's happening.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Are you kidding me!!! Unbelievable!!!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

We're going to OT baby! Holy ****. This has to be the game of the year! It goes to show you that it isn't over 'till it's over.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow... Mo making the most of his 9.3 seconds of PT!! :clap2:


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

Holy **** rofl dude this is why i love mo man the guy is ready to play weather **** guy im speechless onions baby


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL I am watching this game and that was amazing

Mo Pete WOW

Ruffin what was he thinking?????????????????
Dumb dumb dumb


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

http://dewsaw.com/ to stream it, for anyone interested...


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Chris Bosh is taking over the game in OT baby!

117-112 Raptors.

Holy ****, I still can't get over that shot by Mo Pete. DAMN!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

The Iceman said:


> I don't think I've seen a crazier shot in my life! Mo Pete! Oh my god, I'm still in shock.


There was a better one by Rasheed just earlier this week. But that was beautiful by MoPete...I mean Michael Ruffin must feel like the biggest moron on the planet right now.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Glad that I stayed so late to see the game:yay: Youve got to give props to Ruffin :lol: :lol:


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

bosh coming up big in ot


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Phenom Z28 said:


> There was a better one by Rasheed just earlier this week. But that was beautiful by MoPete...I mean Michael Ruffin must feel like the biggest moron on the planet right now.


Yeah okay, I admit that one was crazier but damn, this has to be up there with Rasheed's shot too.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Great to see CB4 taking some leadership and doing what a superstar needs to at this point in the game.


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

big block by bosh


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOl dont believe you guys are about to win......

Sink a free throw and its a win.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Agent 0 eating some spalding. this game is over


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Arenas just got jacked up! He just got rejected by Bosh!

Raptors win! Raptors win! Raptors win!

Who-wee, what a ballgame.

:worthy: Morris Peterson :worthy:


----------



## basketball_fever (May 28, 2003)

big win for the raps


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow that was nuts! I still don't feel like we should have won that, lol


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Still dont beleive Ruffin........... what the hell?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH
MO PETE!!!!

Join the club!!!!


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn, I ****ing despise RapsTV.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow. one of the best raptor games ever. sam mitchell for COY:clap2: 

that was amazing. i'm sorry everyone didn't get to see it.

:cheers:


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

did everyone see the hug sam gave to mo after the end of the game???
wish i knew what he said to him


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Joey played great, 16 and 12. Despite AP's numbers I thought he had a really sloppy game, making bad decisions and stupid fouls. I'm also a little miffed as to why Mo wasn't played more/earlier, but unfortunately I've come to expect as much.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

MrkLrn13 said:


> Damn, I ****ing despise RapsTV.


I agree 100%. I sat in the car for like 40 minutes because of the game. I still can't believe what just happened, I just saw the highlites. I'm going insane, what a huge win.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow, Mp3 Mp3 Mp3


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

I love Mo Pete! :cheers:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LMPyvzMtAAc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LMPyvzMtAAc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Fantastic game. I'm surprised that Mitchell stuck with so few players because the Raps seemed to look a bit tired out in the third and some of the fourth as well. But give credit to the team for battling back even while CB4 was on the bench. Joey G stepped up and had a solid game. AP put up some nice numbers as well, but I agree with smockgirl, he was a bit sloppy at times.

This was a fantastic, play-off style game for the Raptors to win. The atmosphere, the pressure (potential tie-breaker that could give us homecourt advantage in the first round), wow! 

Magic number's at 5!


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

Update: Miami 4; Washington 6

1. Detroit -- 
2. Cleveland 2.5 
3. Toronto 5.5 
4. Miami 7.0 
5. Chicago 3.0 
6. Washington 7.0 
7. New Jersey 12.0


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Hahahah I love that Eddie Jordan is smiling. That makes me happy.
Wow, poor Ruffin, all the Washington players were in awe.
I'm still wondering why Mo gets no playing time, I mean really, this is ridiculous.

P.s.
Is this dewsaw.com even legal? Whatever the case may be, it's ****en awesome.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks for the vid JS03 

i'm still glued to the tv screen waiting for hopefully some more replays on rapsTV. XD


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

How can you download this game? Is there a way? I'd love to watch the last quarter and overtime since I had to miss it.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> thanks for the vid JS03
> 
> i'm still glued to the tv screen waiting for hopefully some more replays on rapsTV. XD


Props to chasin http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=chasin80 a fellow winnipegger.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

JS03 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8Oyk7ZF3uM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v8Oyk7ZF3uM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


as much as MP making a spectacular play.. i probably replayed that vid 20times because of the swirsk.. making it things live!

RAPS 3 games behind CLE =D
CLE vs CHI next and TOR vs CHA next.. lets hope its 2 after sunday!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow....looks like I missed quite a ball game. Very glad to see the Raptors win. Bosh looks like he had a huge game.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

i hate ****in canada


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow i can't believe we won that game.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

:worthy:


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

It will be sad seeing MoPete in another jersey next year.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

JS03 said:


> Props to chasin http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=chasin80 a fellow winnipegger.


Big big thanks to chasin80 then! :cheers:


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

SickGame said:


> P.s.
> Is this dewsaw.com even legal? Whatever the case may be, it's ****en awesome.


Pretty sure it's not. These sites get shut down eventually, only to pop up again a couple of days later. NBA is fighting a losing battle with League Pass/Raptors TV; they should just suck it up and offer an only-online version.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wait. The Nets lost tonight. So the magic number is at 4?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

anniebananerz said:


> Wait. The Nets lost tonight. So the magic number is at 4?


Yep, it's 4.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i'm sorry, i was screaming in front of the television at the bar when he hit the three. i didn't know my voice could reach those limits. 

what a wonderful game.

peace


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

WOW what a game, i almost left the restuarant when arenas hit those FTs but something told me we should stay great shot


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

JS03 said:


> Yep, it's 4.


Nice! :yay:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

First the Sonics game, now this. Why do I keep missing the Game of the Year candidates?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> First the Sonics game, now this. Why do I keep missing the Game of the Year candidates?


You should miss Raptor games more often.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

huge huge win. i missed the second half too speedy, though i caught seattle. 

the easy part of our schedule is officially over, we are going to have to have a lot of guts the rest of the way. 

sunday is just as big, seeing as we have 4 out of 5 on the road and the 5th at home against chicago after that.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I just caught the game in a hour and what a game it was. Love getting the wins against teams qw may playoff a series against in a couple of weeks.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> as much as MP making a spectacular play.. i probably replayed that vid 20times because of the swirsk.. making it things live!
> 
> RAPS 3 games behind CLE =D
> CLE vs CHI next and TOR vs CHA next.. lets hope its 2 after sunday!


if chicago wins, we would still be 2.5 behind them i think. i don't think catching the cavs will get us #2...i expect the bulls to catch them too. 

however, if we catch them, it would assure us homecourt. evem if we fall to the 4 seed.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Two more wins and we clinch a playoff spot. Come on Raptors!


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I was watching the highlights, and when Mo Pete hit the three, I had my mouth open and almost fell out of my chair.


----------

